# Positive Thoughts Please



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I know at times I have rubbed some the wrong way. But I am asking for everyone's positive thoughts. Our 19 year old son is missing.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh no!! I am sending my positive thoughts, and hoping you can maintain some of your own.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Sending good thoughts. Hopefully all turns out well.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am sorry to read this. Good thoughts and hope he is home soon.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

What a nightmare for any parent! Prayers that your son is found soon and safe.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Good thoughts, beams, everything for you and your family. Please keep us updated.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> I know at times I have rubbed some the wrong way. But I am asking for everyone's positive thoughts. Our 19 year old son is missing.


What a horrible thing for any parent to go through and I'll keep your family in my thoughts. 

A friend's son went missing a while ago and she found that after filing a police report that she needed to keep in touch with the police and not all detachments are equally motivated. 

If there is anything tangible that I can do, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I pray for a quick and positive outcome for you and your son.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Every good thought I can muster is being sent your way.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sending angels to protect him and to support you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You know we all want this to turn out well.

He is 19 years old. I have to think he is fine. Keep a good thought.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Parent's nightmare for sure. Prayers for you and for him. Hope we hear soon that he has been located and is safe. <<hugs>>


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

So sorry to hear this. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers heading your way


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Sending positive energy beams your way.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

You have my best wishes for a rapid positive outcome. My arm won't reach BC, but know that in my heart there is a hug for you!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

May you have a positive outcome. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I hope he is found quickly and safe. I am so sorry for what you and yours must be going through.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm currently shaking my head at the nightmare you must be facing right now. Here is hoping that a logical reason for his disappearance will emerge, and that all is well for him, and you.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMGOODNESS!! I am so sorry. Prayers and only the most positive thoughts for you and yours.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts sent your way Keenatz. I can't even imagine the terror you are feeling right now.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Praying, sending positive thoughts... just hope good news is forthcoming.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

He was found, but we face a long struggle

Thank you

To al, I have argued with I the past, I have realized what is important. 

Take care


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wishing the best outcome for the family and especially for your son.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am so glad he is found. Huggs.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad he is found. Sending wishes for strength and healing for all. Good luck.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

What a relief, you kept crossing my mind yesterday. I don't know what the situation is, but keeping focused on what is really important is a great start. Best of luck to you all, and know that people are pulling for you.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@keenataz I'm glad he was found. Prayers that the long journey you mention has many miracles along the way.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I am glad he was found and hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What a nightmare! I am thrilled he was found and send best wishes and prayers for the underlying situation to work out for the best for all involved.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Glad he's found, and I hope everything else turns out ok.
Prayers sent.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank God you got him back. I pray it works out well.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank goodness he was found and continued prayers for strength in whatever struggles you may be facing.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Just now found this thread. Glad to hear he's been found. Wishing you all the best in your struggles ahead.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> He was found, but we face a long struggle
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear he's been found and my thoughts are with you on the long journey ahead.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

First I want to sincerely want to thank everyone here for their kind thoughts. I know it seems silly but they truly helped through a tough time.

A brief update, but since it is not me I can`t go into details. In the short term he is fine, but in the long term he has a lot of soul searching and work to do. My wife and me can only try to help, which of course is frustrating.

Again, thank you


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sending hope and prayers for the journey ahead.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I am thankful that you have your son back!  Not to preach at you, but for a bit of soul searching, you might want to try an age-old source - the bible. Psalms and Proverbs might be great for this as a start.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

30 is the new 19

They take more time to explore more options with more opportunity to screw up more


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

keenataz said:


> First I want to sincerely want to thank everyone here for their kind thoughts. I know it seems silly but they truly helped through a tough time.
> 
> A brief update, but since it is not me I can`t go into details. In the short term he is fine, but in the long term he has a lot of soul searching and work to do. My wife and me can only try to help, which of course is frustrating.
> 
> Again, thank you


All you can do is supply love, gentle guidance, and reassure him that there is a light at end if the tunnel and it isn't on the front end of a train. Follow your heart. You will get where you need to go.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

keenataz said:


> First I want to sincerely want to thank everyone here for their kind thoughts. I know it seems silly but they truly helped through a tough time.
> 
> A brief update, but since it is not me I can`t go into details. In the short term he is fine, but in the long term he has a lot of soul searching and work to do. My wife and me can only try to help, which of course is frustrating.
> 
> Again, thank you


I was following thread, I'm glad y'all found him quickly and he's safe, even if not "ok" yet.
That's a tough age to navigate, but as long as he knows you care and you're there for guidance, that's the best medicine you can give him.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

farmrbrown said:


> I was following thread, I'm glad y'all found him quickly and he's safe, even if not "ok" yet.
> That's a tough age to navigate, but as long as he knows you care and you're there for guidance, that's the best medicine you can give him.


Thank you. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

No advice. Just well wishes!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Big hugs to you, your wife and your son. Sending lots of positive energy and healing thoughts from California. May you all find peace soon.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Painterswife, Your son, yourself and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad to hear he is back in the fold. Best wishes on the road ahead.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

late to this, glad he was found, and sending all crossed paws for the journey ahead...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Good thoughts and prayers for your family as you go through this. I can relate, we were estranged from our son for a couple of years, coincidentally it included his 19th year. Fast forward to today our family has healed, we have a great relationship and I couldn't be more proud of him. So here is hoping you have a great outcome too.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Here are some good thoughts from the southland. I hope your family weathers this storm.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Again thank you everyone. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> Painterswife, Your son, yourself and your family are in my prayers.


I am not part of the family. Must be a mix up there.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I am not part of the family. Must be a mix up there.


A mistake on my part, but my hopes and intentions are the same. I pray for a good outcome.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

painterswife said:


> I am not part of the family. Must be a mix up there.


Not really.
Even us black sheep are "part of the family" on HT.


That's a double edged sword though.
I laugh at any commercial that says "We treat you like family" - especially restaurants.
???
Ya mean ya criticize everything I do and say at the dinner table and want me to wash the dishes afterwards?


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I am so very sorry to have you say your son is missing. I hope he will contact you soon. One of my daughters was 19 when she up and left her father's home two thousand miles from where I live with no forwarding address. No one told me she had left until a month later. The next three months were sleepless and I cried and prayed a lot. It was a total feeling of hopelessness coupled with fear for her safety and helplessness because I had no idea where she was and there was nothing I could do. Weeks turned into months; three to be exact. Then she called and wanted to come home.I was so happy to have her back! It didn't matter all the heartache she caused. All it mattered was she was safely home . I hope you have a happy ending and your son is found well.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

lmrose said:


> I am so very sorry to have you say your son is missing. I hope he will contact you soon. One of my daughters was 19 when she up and left her father's home two thousand miles from where I live with no forwarding address. No one told me she had left until a month later. The next three months were sleepless and I cried and prayed a lot. It was a total feeling of hopelessness coupled with fear for her safety and helplessness because I had no idea where she was and there was nothing I could do. Weeks turned into months; three to be exact. Then she called and wanted to come home.I was so happy to have her back! It didn't matter all the heartache she caused. All it mattered was she was safely home . I hope you have a happy ending and your son is found well.


He has been found. It is in the thread.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

painterswife said:


> He has been found. I


So glad to hear your son has been found! A happy ending because now he is back there is hope.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

lmrose said:


> So glad to hear your son has been found! A happy ending because now he is back there is hope.


Not my son. Why do people keep thinking that?


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

keenataz, I'm glad your son was found and wish you all the best in the coming days and months.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Not my son. Why do people keep thinking that?


Sorry I didn't mean your son! I do get mixed up where I am posting sometimes. Chalk it up to being old and only pre-school computer literate! I try to learn but do so much better in 19th century living than in the 21st century electronic age! I will try harder to post things right from now on or if it is too complicated I will just keep quiet observe and read. Have a nice day.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Imrose, some people get their bowels in an uproar over nothing. Don't worry about it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

whiterock said:


> Imrose, some people get their bowels in an uproar over nothing. Don't worry about it.


No bowels in an uproar here. It happened twice in this thread so I wondered if I had posted something that leads people to believe it. Thanks for the negativity pointed in my direction though.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Sure am glad your boy is back our thoughts are with you going forward. I know it is hard to watch and do nothing as our children grow and learn to fly.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Post in other forum about thoughts and prayers reminded me.

It has been an amazing turn around. Won't give too many details, but clean, has a job at a local mill and just made shift supervisor.

Thank you all for your kindness


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Post in other forum about thoughts and prayers reminded me.
> 
> It has been an amazing turn around. Won't give too many details, but clean, has a job at a local mill and just made shift supervisor.
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness


Wonderful news. I do offer hope for a bright future.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, wonderful news.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Post in other forum about thoughts and prayers reminded me.
> 
> It has been an amazing turn around. Won't give too many details, but clean, has a job at a local mill and just made shift supervisor.
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness


Excellent. I’m happy for you and your family.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

love this! here's to continued success


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> Post in other forum about thoughts and prayers reminded me.
> 
> It has been an amazing turn around. Won't give too many details, but clean, has a job at a local mill and just made shift supervisor.
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness


I'm so happy to hear that things have taken such a positive turn.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

keenataz said:


> Post in other forum about thoughts and prayers reminded me.
> 
> It has been an amazing turn around. Won't give too many details, but clean, has a job at a local mill and just made shift supervisor.
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness


He must have a good support system
Glad to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

That's great news.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Post in other forum about thoughts and prayers reminded me.
> 
> It has been an amazing turn around. Won't give too many details, but clean, has a job at a local mill and just made shift supervisor.
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness


Super! Thanks for the update.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome! Thankful he's doing well!


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> He must have a good support system
> Glad to hear he's doing so well.


He .has a great mother, who also coaches his father on what to do.

And this time I was smart enough to listen


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> And this time I was smart enough to listen


Keep up the good work.


----------

